# Medical Armbands



## Rambo (22 September 2006)

Can anyone help ?

I am due to do my first x-country tomorrow and have ordered the necessary medical armband from BE. However, said armband has yet to arrive, and if it doesn't by tomorrow i'm in trouble !

Soooooo, I thought i'd have a look around and see if I could make one up on the PC. I should be able to find a plastic wallett to strap to my arm ! I have found a template form from a US Eventing website (http://www.useventing.com/resources/files/docs/c-f-1004-USEAMedicalCards.pdf). Does anyone know of a similar template for a UK medical armband / card ? If not, do you think the US version would suffice ?

The event I am doing is only a local RC one, so not as rigorous as BE. Just stipulates 'Medical Armbands must be worn'.


----------



## KatB (22 September 2006)

My old boss forget his going to an event abroad, and just wrote his details on a piece of card. Did the job!!


----------



## seaofdreams (22 September 2006)

last weekend i went to a cross country event ond it was compulsory to ware medical armbands and for those who didn't have one they were given some card to write there details on and then selotaped to themselves!,


----------



## BBs (22 September 2006)

You could use the bit on the fair right hand corner!

Usually at events like this if they state taht you have to have a medical armband they will supply/sell them to you at the event!

Ring the organiser and see - or say that you havent been able to get yours through the post yet - BE are usually very quick at sending them out


----------



## juliehannah58 (22 September 2006)

I just wrote my details on mine coping a friends form, you need:

Name &amp; address
Age
Any medical problems
List any medications or allergies
Reg of your vehicle
GP's name and address
Next of kin (eek!)

Hope that helps, you know you can borrow mine if you want? I can deliver it to the showground tomorrow if you like?


----------



## Rambo (22 September 2006)

Thanks Julie 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I've adopted the US one as it contains everything you listed  except registration number and that could change from event to event anyway 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Last time I went x-country (a very, very long time ago 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) they didn't have any of this mallarchy....in fact body protectors weren't even commonplace back then....hell, they'd only just invented the wheel 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ....so I was just unsure how 'strict' and 'official' it all had to be 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Sounds like it's pretty informal from what everyone is saying....well, until you get to BE perhaps !


----------



## Ludi-doodi (22 September 2006)

Rambo

I have all the information in a PM I sent to someone last year. I'll send to you as PM now.

G


----------



## MissDeMeena (22 September 2006)

to add to above list.. any past injuries!


----------



## KatB (22 September 2006)

I've never had mine checked BE, so could just be a blank bit of paper!!


----------

